# DVD burner not detecting media?

## PaV

i cant burn dvds lately, because everytime i run a burning tool like xcdroast or graveman it says there is no media in drive. but there is one. 

this is the output of mediainfo:

```

 $ dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hdd

INQUIRY:                [LITE-ON ][DVDRW SOHW-812S ][US0N]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Bh, DVD+R

 Current Write Speed:   8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        6.0x1385=8310KB/s

 Write Speed #2:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #3:        2.4x1385=3324KB/s

GET [CURRENT] PERFORMANCE:

 Write Performance:     3.2x1385=4432KB/s@[0 -> 0]

 Speed Descriptor#0:    00/0 R@3.2x1385=4432KB/s W@8.0x1385=11080KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    00/0 R@3.2x1385=4432KB/s W@6.0x1385=8310KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#2:    00/0 R@3.2x1385=4432KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#3:    00/0 R@3.2x1385=4432KB/s W@2.4x1385=3324KB/s

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#0h]:

 Media Book Type:       A1h, DVD+R book [revision 1]

 Media ID:              MCC/003

 Legacy lead-out at:    2295104*2KB=4700372992

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           blank

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: empty

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           blank

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Next Writable Address: 0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           2295104*2KB

 Track Size:            2295104*2KB

READ CAPACITY:          1*2048=2048

```

so it seems the dvd+r is detected... what can i do? i tried to get back to 2.6.9 with no luck, burning as root doesnt help either.

what is wrong? ill be very grateful for you help!

----------

## piewie

Here is a little checklist:

Change the media manufacturer.

Try to use growisofs (=dvd+rw-tools) to burn directly in the console and see possile error messages.

You could also try cdrecord-ProDVD

Try if device is able to burn a cd.

Use a higher (>2.6.10) kernel or a lower kernel (<=2.6.7)

Change position of device (Master/Slave Primary/Secondary)

Change the cable.

Use knoppix to test the drive.

----------

## PaV

growisofs is working perfectly... oh well, i guess ill just stick to it, its not bad  :Smile:  thank you piewe!

----------

